# Decoy ?'s



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

I have 9 dozen big foots and i was looking at buying flocking kits for them are these worth it and does the paint hodl or will i have to repaint every year. Any Info is helpfull

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2004)

Funny thing, I just got done flocking 2 dozen tonight. Got my flock and glue from Don Jer Products, but I've heard that black paint works as well as the glue, and is a lot cheaper. I've flocked wood products with paint, but never paint. The best advice is to sand the heads down with 60 grit sandpaper, flock'll stick a lot better. 1 Pound will do 9 dozen foots, heads and tails....

Good luck, it takes some time.

Oh yeah, make sure you do it on a sunny day and let the flock get "baked" on by the sun.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

is there any place to get the flocking stuff local? i been thinking about doing it for a while, i dont have many decs so i woul like them to look as real as possible.

mark


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I flocked all of mine last summer. I thought that I followed the directions exactly and did a pretty good job, but I lost most of the flocking by the end of season. This year, I have ordered 6 of the GHG flocked Big Foot heads to see how they look. They were only $25 for the six so I figured that was a better deal than me taking my time to flock all of my deks. If they look good, I will order the flocked heads for the rest of my BF's. The flocking on the new GHG's is way better than the job I did, so I think the BF heads will look pretty good.


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

So Wait The GHG flocked heads will fit on my big foots?


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

GHG made flocked heads this year that will fit BF's. I found them in Bass Pro. I don't know if the heads from the GHG's will fit the BF's or not. I ordered mine around the first of July and have not seen them yet. I think the add says "Greenhead Gear Flocked Full Body Decoy Replacement Heads". Under that it says they are for Big Foots. They were $24.99/6.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Interesting, very interesting and wierd?! I guess it's just another way to undercut Bigfoot.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I guess so. They are cheaper than ordering replacement heads from BF and they are flocked.

UPS just brought me more GHG feeders and one had a band. Thought that was cool. I don't know if that is common or not. My other one's don't have a band.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

There is supposed to be one band per 6.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I just put some on hold at Reed's in Brainerd and they said it would be the end of August before they came in.


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I think my first ones must have been messed up because I only got one ear of corn and no band.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Prep work is very important when flocking.First wash the heads with dishsoap and rinse.Let them dry off before going to the next step.Then scuff the heads up real good with a wire wheel on a grinder.Has anyone tried Krylon fusion for adhesive?It is supposed to chemichally(sp) bond with the plastic rather than a physical bond that the kits sell.


----------

